# Happy Birthday M.C. Escher



## Paul Sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

I found this cartoon on www.bluebirdofbitterness.com in honor of M.C. Escher's birthday last week.

View attachment 2155


View attachment 2155


/monthly_2015_06/572953f4af817_HappyBirthdayM_C_Escher.jpg.1f5d8bae928e4c53cf0dec9a07c25212.jpg


----------



## conarb (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for that Paul, I sent it to several friends.


----------

